
The smartest way to program smart things - dkarapetyan
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/the-smartest-way-to-program-smart-things-node-js
======
mannykannot
"It makes it possible to build and program an entire IoT device, from start to
finish, in less than four hours."

The word 'security' does not appear once in the article. Should I be concerned
about that,or is security a given in Node.js?

